# Web-Project.co.uk - Our Pure SSD VPS range in Europe - 99.9% Uptime from £5



## web-project (Oct 31, 2016)

Intorudction offer for vpsboard users with limited stock:


Xen VPS Features


Equal Share of CPU;

Powered by Citrix XenServer;

Each VM has a dedicated share of memory and disk resources;

Highly secure isolation of VMs from each other;

Full SSH root access to your VM;

Uncontended memory, the amount of memory in the VM plan is exclusively assigned to each VM, no "overselling" of memory is possible;

14 Day Money Back Guarantee;

99.9% Network Uptime Guarantee;

Connectivity: 1 Gbps port;

Nodes location: France, EU;

Auto DDOS Protected


SSD-20 VPS


20GB Pure Raid Protected SSD

1GB RAM

1 Gbps Shared Port Speed

4 vCPU Fair Use (2.66 GHz+)

Unmetered Bandwidth

1 IPv4 Address

99.9% Uptime Guarantee

SSH Access only

Xen HVM Virtualization

Self-managed / unmanaged support


Cost: £5 per month 
Order Link: https://www.web-project.co.uk/clientarea/order.php?step=1&productGroup=20&product=196


Need more information? 
Have any questions?
Email: [email protected] with your sales inquiries.


----------

